# Puppy pics, rotti x retriever



## euphorion (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all, thought you might like to see some pics of my new pup 'Sadie', she's jut gone four months old and is a Rottweiler cross Golden Retriever. Mum was the Retriever. Got her from another family three weeks ago now, they got her when she was only eight weeks old and realised they couldn't give her the time she needed. So she is behind on vaccs and training but catching up fast! Feel free to post pics of your pups/dogs


----------



## euphorion (Jul 1, 2009)

some more, does she look comfy on the bed or what? hehe


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 1, 2009)

In a couple months she will own your bed..
Very cute.


----------



## euphorion (Jul 1, 2009)

a few more  only two moe to come after these


----------



## euphorion (Jul 1, 2009)

the last of them (for now) and yes Jordon she sure will try! she was an outdoors pup when we got her but i bet she'll not missing the outdoors right now


----------



## Shauno (Jul 1, 2009)

Those collies will want to be kind to it while its a pup:lol:


----------



## euphorion (Jul 1, 2009)

Yup, the 'Lassie' dogs are my two Shelties, Nugget and Star, Star is good with Sadie as she had puppies before we got her, so she's teaching Sadie some manners  Nugget on the other hand doens't like other dogs much and is quite scared of Sadie, he's a bit loose in the head me thinks.  But yes, i have evry intention of making sure Sadie treats them like her buddies and not her play-things


----------



## cootiesami (Jul 1, 2009)

She is gorgeous! You can definitely see the retriever in her. Thats probably a good thing as you were saying she will pick up on the training fast.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 3, 2009)

What a cute baby! She will catch on very quickly to positive training. I think the sprawling on the back is a rottie thing...


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jul 3, 2009)

She is so sweet 
All the best with her.


----------



## Emmalicious (Jul 4, 2009)

nawww sooo cute!


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 4, 2009)

Rottie crosses are great . Gives them more muscle instead of just size . Makes them more active and you dont have to wait 3 to 4 years for them to smarten up like a pure Rottie . We have a Rottie x Kelpie and he is one of the best dogs l have ever had .


----------



## falconboy (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like she's going to be a large dog, hope you're ready!


----------



## Chuckface01 (Jul 4, 2009)

shes gorgeous!


----------



## Troyster (Jul 4, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> What a cute baby! She will catch on very quickly to positive training. I think the sprawling on the back is a rottie thing...


 

Its not just a Rotti thing, my Amstaffs do it also


----------



## Divan (Jul 4, 2009)

Troyster said:


> Its not just a Rotti thing, my Amstaffs do it also


 
nice amstaffs mate they are beatifull


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jul 4, 2009)

sleeping with the tongue out


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 4, 2009)

Sid , 8 year old Rottie x Kelpie .


----------



## Chuckface01 (Jul 4, 2009)

This is my beautiful Boxer Roxy, who is 14 years old.


----------



## Troyster (Jul 4, 2009)

Divan said:


> nice amstaffs mate they are beatifull


 

Cheers Divan,thats a pretty old pic though.They both are a fair bit bigger now.The blue male is around the 40kg mark and the female nudges 36kg.There are more pics in my profile album feel free to take a look if youre interested.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jul 4, 2009)

Lovely Dogs everyone.
Love your 2 Amstaffs Troyster....Very nice.
And that beautiful ol boxer is adorable


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 4, 2009)

WOAH

That's gonna be one HUGE puppy :O We used to have a rotti, and it was a giant dopey thing - ran into more walls then I do


----------



## euphorion (Jul 5, 2009)

Yup i'm starting to wonder just how big she'll get. The bigger the better IMO, i was orignally thinking about getting a Dane or a Woflhound, so i'm not worried about her getting too big for me  Can't wait to see how she matures, she's going to be a looking for sure!

Cute dogs everyone! Love the staffies  very cute


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 5, 2009)

One of our shep's


----------



## aoife (Jul 17, 2009)

she's very cute indeed!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 17, 2009)

some of our dogs,old dog and sisters dog

first is jess our German x American rotti
2nd harlie my boxer
3rd buddha our old American rotti
and
4th mia my sisters american rotti with my boxer


----------



## Noongato (Jul 17, 2009)

SHoo shoo, that avatar pik of yours with the snowy owl looks just like a guy i know, weird how that works. But he is bald.....

The pup is adorable, i wouldnt have thought a rotti x retriever would look good...


----------



## euphorion (Oct 5, 2009)

this is the little rascal now  she's grown hasnt she?


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

at the beach


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 29, 2010)

got some beautiful colors in her from the retriever.

all the best shoo have fun with your puppy.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2010)

Banjo was born 13th of september, in december the vet weighted him at 18kgs he is such a lazy bugga but when he wants to he will get up and run :lol: One of him when he was real small too.


----------



## cris (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice dog, i like rottis and many of the hybrid rottis are better than a lot of the purebred ones around IMO.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

completely agree with you there cris. some pure rotties lool like they had a door slammed in their faces, have too many health problems and are either agressive or stupid. i say MANY not ALL mind you.

 love my little Sadie Moo!


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 29, 2010)

He's grown a bit now, but he's still cute like he was here:



He adds a new definition to "sleeps anywhere"


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

cute! what is he Serpentes?


----------



## beersdave (Jan 29, 2010)

my rottie x pit bull


----------



## euphorion (Jan 29, 2010)

lol. looks ferocious!


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 29, 2010)

He's an American Staffy, really just a mutt! My old white girl (on the couch) is a mutt too, but she is a super mutt, so smart and very conniving


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

heres my boy, chunky little amstaff, that i bet will be the biggest sook ever hahah look at the face!
4 weeks old in this pic taken tonight..just over 2kgs


----------



## thals (Jan 29, 2010)

Aahh so many cute doggies, lovely pics everyone 

Here's some of my girl Scarling & her current pups:


----------

